# NERO, staple, chic and classic Bottega Veneta colour, show off yours!



## ksuromax

inspired by @diane278 i am starting a tread dedicated to NERO, one of the simplest yet most chic colour! 
Let's show and count all our BV bags and clutches in black!


----------



## ksuromax

#1 - Medium Knotted Cabat in nappa


----------



## ksuromax

#2 - Memory Knot


----------



## diane278

#3 - large Nero cervo loop


----------



## LouiseCPH

#4 - medium Olimpia first style


----------



## Mousse

#5 Nero large belly SS 2010.


----------



## Mousse

#6 Matte & Shine large cabat #2 of 35. FW 2017/18.


----------



## Mousse

#7 Large Nero Crystal cabat SS 2012.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

50th anniversary shoulder bag.


----------



## indiaink

EFW 2016 Nappa Ayers Intrecciato Small Tote Bag


----------



## ksuromax

No 10 Large Loop


----------



## ksuromax

No 11 Large Pillow


----------



## 24601

No.12 Convertible tote


----------



## cosima

Small Roma bag in Nero (my favorite „color“ from BV, except red)


----------



## grietje

What this thread is showing is how well BV does black. The bags just look sooo chic.

I have found that black bags can look plain or even cheap no matter how good the designer.  But BV makes them look effortless, luxurious, and classic.


----------



## catsinthebag

Chain tote...


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> What this thread is showing is how well BV does black. The bags just look sooo chic.
> 
> I have found that black bags can look plain or even cheap no matter how good the designer.  But BV makes them look effortless, luxurious, and classic.



How true. I’ve always loved the Nero Roma, but never could figure out if I’d use it.  I thought it was heavy and moved on. Now I have even heavier lido bags.  Go figure.


----------



## muchstuff

#15? Cervo Hobo...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> black bags can look plain. But BV makes them look effortless, luxurious, and classic.



G, you said it for all of us. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

16. Medium chain tote with embroidery. A closeup shot of how the embroidery created a subtle quilting effect.


----------



## dolali

17. Large Cervo Loop (with me at a Mexican Hacienda (because she goes with me everywhere)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nero python convertible tote


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nero vernice degrade large Belly Veneta


----------



## cosima

grietje said:


> What this thread is showing is how well BV does black. The bags just look sooo chic.
> 
> I have found that black bags can look plain or even cheap no matter how good the designer.  But BV makes them look effortless, luxurious, and classic.


That's exactly why my favorite Color of BV is NERO!!


grietje said:


> What this thread is showing is how well BV does black. The bags just look sooo chic.
> 
> I have found that black bags can look plain or even cheap no matter how good the designer.  But BV makes them look effortless, luxurious, and classic.


That's why NERO is my favorite color from BV. I wish I could express my love for NERO so aptly worded like you, Gritje!


----------



## BV_fan

My absolute favorite: Large Veneta (new design)


----------



## BV_fan

Medium Gardena


----------



## BV_fan

Since I use it as a clutch sometimes - 
Croc organizer


----------



## BV_fan




----------



## BV_fan

My most special BV: Lido Rings


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3973342
> 
> 
> Nero python convertible tote



Yikes!  Gorgeous


----------



## diane278

We’re at 24, right?


----------



## ksuromax

BV_fan said:


> My absolute favorite: Large Veneta (new design)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974826


this is just an icon of BV!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> We’re at 24, right?


Yes.


----------



## annie9999

Black ostrich s.o and black ostrich Lauren clutch.


----------



## annie9999

Shiny croc long wallet, matt croc compact wallet and ostrich special order pouch.


----------



## Phiomega

Is it #26? Just realized that I have not posted here...


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Is it #26? Just realized that I have not posted here...
> View attachment 3984873


I think you’re #30.  I counted two bags and 3 slg’s In the thumbshots above you.


----------



## ksuromax

How could i forget?? 
No.31 - small clutch in Nero


----------



## muchstuff

#32...My new to me large Campagna...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> #32...My new to me large Campagna...
> View attachment 4031674


----------



## diane278

33. Nero pillow.


----------



## jbags07

Reviving this great thread….

i will take a few group shots of my Nero bags this week, but will post my avatar bag first…
 #34 Nero Mini Cabat


----------



## jbags07

And another favorite, #35 Large Veneta


----------



## Doncaster42

Ah, Nero, my favourit-est BV colour.
Like so many before, here's my daily staple - the good old Veneta (2015 - 2018) in large.


----------



## Doncaster42

2018 men's collection, the Nero stripe tote.


----------



## Doncaster42

Here's some partial Neros.
2017 Nero Espresso Flow Wave Cesta.


----------



## Doncaster42

And 2016 (Bergdorf Goodman excl) ... the Espresso Nero Manhattan Olimpia


To Nero, forever...


----------



## GoStanford

Doncaster42 said:


> Here's some partial Neros.
> 2017 Nero Espresso Flow Wave Cesta.
> View attachment 5344790


Many beautiful photos but this one in particular draws me.  Seems like the perfect neutral bag with the dark colors and that something extra with the embellishment.  A special bag!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Many beautiful photos but this one in particular draws me.  Seems like the perfect neutral bag with the dark colors and that something extra with the embellishment.  A special bag!


+1


----------



## jbags07

@Doncaster42 , all of your Nero bags are    The Nero large Veneta is so classic TM BV.  And that  Cesta!  Stunning. I shall be on the hunt for one of these


----------



## Evergreen602

The arm candy in this thread...I've been wanting to add more Nero BV to my collection, but y'all aren't helping my wallet.  Can I buy one of each?  

Seriously, though, BV black is luscious and chic.  This thread proves it.


----------



## jbags07

I have way more Nero bags then i realized   Here is my collection…..



Mini Cabat, Medium Cabat, Large Velours Cabat




Mini Veneta, Medium Veneta, Large Veneta, Velours Maxi





Small Garda, Medium Cesta




Mini Boston Bag, Nappa Ayers Small Tote Bag




Baby Olimpia, Nodini





Studded Lauren, Galuchat Knot, Satin Ayers Stretch Knot





Large Loop, Medium Loop, Zippered Tote, Large Catalano Campana





Slg’s….Medium Cosmetic Case, Zip Coin Purse, lanyard, & cute doggie charms!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I have way more Nero bags then i realized   Here is my collection…..
> 
> View attachment 5348086
> 
> Mini Cabat, Medium Cabat, Large Velours Cabat
> 
> View attachment 5348087
> 
> 
> Mini Veneta, Medium Veneta, Large Veneta, Velours Maxi
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348088
> 
> 
> Small Garda, Medium Cesta
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348089
> 
> Mini Boston Bag, Nappa Ayers Small Tote Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348090
> 
> Baby Olimpia, Nodini
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348091
> 
> Studded Lauren, Galuchat Knot, Satin Ayers Stretch Knot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348093
> 
> Large Loop, Medium Loop, Zippered Tote, Large Catalano Campana
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348094
> 
> Slg’s….Medium Cosmetic Case, Zip Coin Purse, lanyard, & cute doggie charms!


I love your entire collection, but that studded Lauren is to die for!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I love your entire collection, but that studded Lauren is to die for!


Thank you     The studs give the Lauren an edginess!


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> I have way more Nero bags then i realized   Here is my collection…..
> 
> View attachment 5348086
> 
> Mini Cabat, Medium Cabat, Large Velours Cabat
> 
> View attachment 5348087
> 
> 
> Mini Veneta, Medium Veneta, Large Veneta, Velours Maxi
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348088
> 
> 
> Small Garda, Medium Cesta
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348089
> 
> Mini Boston Bag, Nappa Ayers Small Tote Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348090
> 
> Baby Olimpia, Nodini
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348091
> 
> Studded Lauren, Galuchat Knot, Satin Ayers Stretch Knot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348093
> 
> Large Loop, Medium Loop, Zippered Tote, Large Catalano Campana
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348094
> 
> Slg’s….Medium Cosmetic Case, Zip Coin Purse, lanyard, & cute doggie charms!



WOW, WOW, WOW! Your collection is amazing!!! OMG  
Thank you for sharing it with us!

PS, how often do you switch bags?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I have way more Nero bags then i realized   Here is my collection…..
> 
> View attachment 5348086
> 
> Mini Cabat, Medium Cabat, Large Velours Cabat
> 
> View attachment 5348087
> 
> 
> Mini Veneta, Medium Veneta, Large Veneta, Velours Maxi
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348088
> 
> 
> Small Garda, Medium Cesta
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348089
> 
> Mini Boston Bag, Nappa Ayers Small Tote Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348090
> 
> Baby Olimpia, Nodini
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348091
> 
> Studded Lauren, Galuchat Knot, Satin Ayers Stretch Knot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348093
> 
> Large Loop, Medium Loop, Zippered Tote, Large Catalano Campana
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348094
> 
> Slg’s….Medium Cosmetic Case, Zip Coin Purse, lanyard, & cute doggie charms!


Great collection!


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW! Your collection is amazing!!! OMG
> Thank you for sharing it with us!
> 
> PS, how often do you switch bags?



thank you  and thank you for letting me share! I usually switch bags daily. Depending on my outfit and what i am doing. I enjoy collecting, so they might not get a ton of use, but i like knowing i won’t wear them out, and in 10 years they will still, hopefully, look pretty good.  



muchstuff said:


> Great collection!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> I have way more Nero bags then i realized   Here is my collection…..
> 
> View attachment 5348086
> 
> Mini Cabat, Medium Cabat, Large Velours Cabat
> 
> View attachment 5348087
> 
> 
> Mini Veneta, Medium Veneta, Large Veneta, Velours Maxi
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348088
> 
> 
> Small Garda, Medium Cesta
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348089
> 
> Mini Boston Bag, Nappa Ayers Small Tote Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348090
> 
> Baby Olimpia, Nodini
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348091
> 
> Studded Lauren, Galuchat Knot, Satin Ayers Stretch Knot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348093
> 
> Large Loop, Medium Loop, Zippered Tote, Large Catalano Campana
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348094
> 
> Slg’s….Medium Cosmetic Case, Zip Coin Purse, lanyard, & cute doggie charms!


Truly a curator at heart, m'dear. This collection is amazing!


----------



## pm0964

Evergreen602 said:


> I love your entire collection, but that studded Lauren is to die for!



Agree!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Truly a curator at heart, m'dear. This collection is amazing!


. 
Thank you for your kind words    I have been mostly careful, and sometimes impulsive, in building my collection….and i am quite happy with how its coming along!


----------



## Doncaster42

OMG @jbags07 
I'm in heaven just looking at your Neros...
I can only imagine your ENTIRE collection!

When will Matthieu Blazy realise that old-school buyers are rabid collectors of BV designs as well?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jbags07 said:


> I have way more Nero bags then i realized   Here is my collection…..
> 
> View attachment 5348086
> 
> Mini Cabat, Medium Cabat, Large Velours Cabat
> 
> View attachment 5348087
> 
> 
> Mini Veneta, Medium Veneta, Large Veneta, Velours Maxi
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348088
> 
> 
> Small Garda, Medium Cesta
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348089
> 
> Mini Boston Bag, Nappa Ayers Small Tote Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348090
> 
> Baby Olimpia, Nodini
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348091
> 
> Studded Lauren, Galuchat Knot, Satin Ayers Stretch Knot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348093
> 
> Large Loop, Medium Loop, Zippered Tote, Large Catalano Campana
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348094
> 
> Slg’s….Medium Cosmetic Case, Zip Coin Purse, lanyard, & cute doggie charms!




First of all, your Nero collection is just incredibly beautiful with such a great variety of bags! 

But that Large Velours Cabat.........oh baby


----------



## jbags07

Doncaster42 said:


> OMG @jbags07
> I'm in heaven just looking at your Neros...
> I can only imagine your ENTIRE collection!
> 
> When will Matthieu Blazy realise that old-school buyers are rabid collectors of BV designs as well?



thank you for your kind words, but look whose talking! Lol. You haven’t posted much lately, but your older posts, I’ve drooled over plenty   You have an amazing collection!

regarding MB….it seems like he understands the importance of the House traditions, based on what I’ve read, so hopefully with time, he will slowly bring back some of the classics, and the smaller weave. At least Cabats are back, and Knots, although the ‘knot’ clasp looks kind of strange…..




jess10141 said:


> First of all, your Nero collection is just incredibly beautiful with such a great variety of bags!
> 
> But that Large Velours Cabat.........oh baby



thank you so much, you are too kind!  So glad you appreciate the Velours….the Velours Venetas tend to sit on reseller sites, and i don’t get it. Its beyond amazing in person, this treatment…..


----------



## jbags07

A few Nero additions…all TM….Nero Nappa Velours Veneta in Large, Nero card case, and Nero Ostrich wallet….


----------



## Seeeca

jbags07 said:


> A few Nero additions…all TM….Nero Nappa Velours Veneta in Large, Nero card case, and Nero Ostrich wallet….
> 
> View attachment 5429507
> View attachment 5429508
> View attachment 5429509


That Veneta is to die for!


----------



## jbags07

Seeeca said:


> That Veneta is to die for!


Thank u!  I love the velours treatment. I have this in a maxi but while i afore them, they look ridic on me   So i was happy to find it in a large….


----------

